# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Heya Guys!

## ToaHG

KiaOra guys - I couldint find a Bowhunting section but Archery seemed the closest- Just basically welcoming myself to the forum. Ha. and if there are any that need help advice in the Traditional bowhunting Realm Im happy to help. But heres a clip to what I get up to. Cheers Toa

https://vimeo.com/190307718

----------


## Gibo

Welcome Owen. Love the show mate

----------


## GWH

Good to see you on here Owen, love the show and your whole style.

Looking forward to S2.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Welcome Owen. Love the show mate


+1

----------


## Shaneo

Awesome mate and gidday, good to see more bow hunters !

----------


## Rushy

Bloody gidday. Welcome

----------


## norsk

I really enjoyed that video,very interesting!

----------


## Hunt4life

Welcome to the forum Owen. Saw one of your YouTube vids where you packed a pile of some other drop kick's rubbish from the Kaimais, before you got famous. Since then, I've always hoped I'd get an opportunity to say 'thanks', on behalf of all good buggers everywhere who do the same. Hope your Tele career takes off and makes ya rich!  :Have A Nice Day:  Much respect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ANTSMAN

Welcome Owen, I too saw you pack out rubbish. I have done same , but when I saw that vid I thought wicked I'm not the only one, I now do it every time I can, good on ya !

----------

